# Schutzhund in the Midwest



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

More specifically the Northeast Nebraska region. Looking for trainers and trials held in that area. Work full time Mondays through Fridays hoping for weekend clinics. Do not currently have a dog that I want to do this with but looking for in the future and would like to go visit before I even get the pup. My goal is to eventually have 3 or 4 good working german shepherds to eventually breed; but if there is nowhere in my area that I am going to be able to compete and title these dogs then there would be no point in breeding them.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Check germanshepherddog.com for clubs/trials in your area.


----------



## Sadie_M (Feb 9, 2015)

Okay my closest two places looks like are these has anyone been to them or know of them? Had better luck with one or the other?
Susan Dooling of Springview NE
James Cokes of Omaha NE


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

try the DVG-America.com or .org website. They have a listing of clubs in each region.


----------

